# TiVo app for iPad. TiVo S3 Support?



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

I am very happy with my Tivo S3 and i really do not have a reason to buy a new one. I have an iPad and it looks like the TiVo app for the iPad does not support the TiVo S3. Is the just a ploy to get people to unpgrade?


----------



## Frost (Nov 18, 2010)

tivo actively screwing its legacy customers again and again.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

:down::down::down:

Add me to the list of TiVo HD owners (I own two, each with lifetime) are disappointed in the fact the iPad app is not backward compatible with the Series 3 units.


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

skaggs said:


> :down::down::down:
> 
> Add me to the list of TiVo HD owners (I own two, each with lifetime) are disappointed in the fact the iPad app is not backward compatible with the Series 3 units.


+1 on the TiVo HD


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

ok where is this app at? I have searched the itunes store can not find it, is it out yet? IF so can someone like to it?


----------



## bshepherd (Nov 23, 2010)

Incredibly obnoxious. I buy two HD Tivos (full price) and they leave us out of a basic ipad app?

Far as I can tell, the premiere box adds no meaningful functionality to what the HD box does.

Even microsoft supports customers better than this. pathetic. No wonder apple and others are killing this company.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

mburnno said:


> ok where is this app at? I have searched the itunes store can not find it, is it out yet? IF so can someone like to it?


It isn't out yet. It is due out in the coming weeks along with an update on the Premiere which adds support for the functionality.



bshepherd said:


> Incredibly obnoxious. I buy two HD Tivos (full price) and they leave us out of a basic ipad app?
> 
> Far as I can tell, the premiere box adds no meaningful functionality to what the HD box does.
> 
> Even microsoft supports customers better than this. pathetic. No wonder apple and others are killing this company.


Most of what the video shows isn't stuff you can do over IP currently on even the Premiere. This functionality would be entirely new which would make sense why the Premiere would get this if it came about as part of the redesigning of the HDUI and rewriting of the code.

There is still a chance the series 3 and TiVo HD platform may see it eventually, but it would require some changes to the software most likely so it would depend on how easy and cheap it was to implement. It would probably also depend on how well the S3 and TiVo HD responds to remote commands while it is doing other things also.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

bshepherd said:


> ...Far as I can tell, the premiere box adds no meaningful functionality to what the HD box does...


Well, except support the iPad app...


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

As a loyal Tivo customer and owner of two Series 1's, a Series 2, and a Tivo HD all I can say is *BOOOOOOOOOOO TIVO*!!!! Seriously! I want to know why Tivo HD can't have this app?

bshepherd summed it up quite beautifully... Although I disagree about the Microsoft part!  As we speak I face DOWNGRADING my 64bit Office to 32bit (a nightmare unistall/install) so their Dynamics CRM connector will work.



> Incredibly obnoxious. I buy two HD Tivos (full price) and they leave us out of a basic ipad app?
> 
> Far as I can tell, the premiere box adds no meaningful functionality to what the HD box does.
> 
> " Even microsoft supports customers better than this. pathetic. No wonder apple and others are killing this company.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

What app? 
Can it do anything that PyTiVo can't do?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

pmiranda said:


> What app?
> Can it do anything that PyTiVo can't do?


I don't think they're really in the same class, with pyTivo focusing in on transfers, while this new iPad app seems to be more like wmcbrine's tivoremote on steroids.


----------



## doogledb (Mar 25, 2008)

I use iRule remote on my iPhone and iPad to control my Tivo HD and TiVo Premier. They are both equally responive to IP commands. You also have the capability to control all your other components through either IP, IR or RS232. Very easy to program... Its an option for non Premier owners... Here is what my iPad remote looks like:


----------



## taba469 (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks for the posting of the iRule app... now for a big favor  ... care to share your existing setup? I started looking at the iRulebuilder but quickly got lost on getting a Tivo setup.



doogledb said:


> I use iRule remote on my iPhone and iPad to control my Tivo HD and TiVo Premier. They are both equally responive to IP commands. You also have the capability to control all your other components through either IP, IR or RS232. Very easy to program... Its an option for non Premier owners... Here is what my iPad remote looks like:


----------



## taba469 (Dec 8, 2002)

Carlos... I just happen to download the i.TV app and choose the TivoHD and it controls my S3. Give it a try. Only thing I haven't figured out at this point is how to control both of my S3 without having to change the setup each time I want to switch between devices.



Carlos_E said:


> I am very happy with my Tivo S3 and i really do not have a reason to buy a new one. I have an iPad and it looks like the TiVo app for the iPad does not support the TiVo S3. Is the just a ploy to get people to unpgrade?


----------



## imtigger2 (Sep 15, 2002)

Have any of you tried the i.TV app on your iPhone or iPad? It ROCKS!

I can control all three TivoHD I have. I can see a program guide (not from Tivo directly, but same thing... info from TWC Digital, few adjustments made), I can sort the guide showing only movies, or sports, etc... and while in the guide, I just tap the arrow to the left of the show, press the little remote icon, and it changes the channel to that program right away.

I can also program my Tivo, see what movies are playing in local theaters and add discs or movies to both my queue's on Netflix! (instant or disc). EXCELLENT program!

Check it out! http://ax.itunes.apple.com/us/app/i-tv/id290338603?mt=8#ls=1 Just don't confuse it with the iPad iTVHD or the iTV or ITV apps. It's an iPhone only app for now called i.TV using my link above.

A tip if you have multiple Tivos: If you wanna control a certain Tivo, you have to first go into settings and change to the remote of the Tivo you want to change channels on in the program guide (ETC). Sometimes it's a pain because it won't allow you to immediately "swipe" between the remotes (yes, it does swipe left and right, but won't allow you to until the program guide updates). So I've found that if you first choose your remote using DVR Remote or the Apple Remote program, then that sets the "default" remote/Tivo that's used when you use the i.TV guide. It's a little bit of a pain, but simple once you get it.

All n all the i.TV app isn't perfect, but I can easily bring up my TV Guide, then VIEW by movies only, find a movie I want to change to, and press a button on the guide and it changes the channel without fail.

As for programming... the i.TV app does it, but I prefer to use the Tivo web site which I have a Home Page link for on my iPhone and iPad. It's just easier for programming multiple Tivos and for viewing what's actually on my Tivo's Now Playing List and To Do Lists.

Check it out!

(ooops... looks like I REALLY need to update my old sig here.. add 2 more Tivo HD to that and a bunch more HDD's..  )


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I played with it a little... Not a bad implementation, but nothing I would use regularly.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Carlos_E said:


> I am very happy with my Tivo S3 and i really do not have a reason to buy a new one. I have an iPad and it looks like the TiVo app for the iPad does not support the TiVo S3. Is the just a ploy to get people to unpgrade?


I think Tivo is rolling this with the target audience at RCN/Virgin's Premiere-based DVR users in mind. It's not even Permiere user-base vs S3/HD user base, but rather standalone user base vs cable operator's user base. The timing also makes sense. Virgin is rolling their DVR in Dec, Comcast and Dish are releasing iPad/Android apps to work with their DVR's, Tivo has to roll this to help their RCN/Virgin partners compete, and keep up so they can grab more cable deals. I have an HD and a Premiere, but no iPad (and won't get it), so I don't care, but I think In understand Tivo's business decision behind this.


----------



## doogledb (Mar 25, 2008)

taba469 said:


> Thanks for the posting of the iRule app... now for a big favor  ... care to share your existing setup? I started looking at the iRulebuilder but quickly got lost on getting a Tivo setup.


My setup is controlling my TV, AVR, BlueRay, AppleTV and TiVo. To get you started on setting up TiVo here is what you can do:

- Download the default Interface and upload those panels into iRule if they are not already there. http://www.iruleathome.com/support/downloads.html This will overwrite anything you have created already. To backup your existing work, in case you want to go back, just select File then Backup. To upload the default interface -- Select File, Restore and then find the Default Interface file you just downloaded.

- Under Images you can browse for additional image libraries to pull to customize your remote. Misc library has the Thumb Up/Down buttons.

- Under Device, browse for TiVo device. CBS-NBC TiVo device works good.
- Then just click and drag the commands to your Buttons on your panel
- You will need to create a gateway to your TiVo in your iRule iPad app and assign CBS-NBC TiVo device to it. Find out the IP address of your TiVo and you will want to make this a static IP address (you know how to do that?). Enter the IP Address of your TiVo and Port 31339 into this TiVo gateway setting.

Be sure to watch the TiVo "how to" videos http://www.iruleathome.com/how-to-videos/irule-how-to-videos.html
They move at a good pace and easy to follow...

This is a more custom solution then the TiVo remote apps you can download and much more responsive - It is actually more responsive then the IR remote that comes with TiVo... Then later you can add control of your TV and other components (Will require you to buy an iTach - about $100)... Good luck.

Also, iRule support is very quick to help and there is a very helpful/active user forum at http://www.iruleathome.com/how-to-videos/irule-how-to-videos.html


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Why do you need a app? I just use tivo.com/spm on my netnook


----------



## doogledb (Mar 25, 2008)

tootal2 said:


> Why do you need a app? I just use tivo.com/spm on my netnook


The App is being used on iPad and iPhone to fully control the TiVo. Change channels, select recordings to watch and everything else you would use the TiVo remote for. Very handy when the TiVo is in another room


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

doogledb said:


> The App is being used on iPad and iPhone to fully control the TiVo. Change channels, select recordings to watch and everything else you would use the TiVo remote for. Very handy when the TiVo is in another room


Why? the tivo slide remote is better then any ipad app.


----------



## doogledb (Mar 25, 2008)

tootal2 said:


> Why? the tivo slide remote is better then any ipad app.


Not if you are more than 30' away


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

tootal2 said:


> Why? the tivo slide remote is better then any ipad app.


Wow. I'd guess you do not own an iPad.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

The Tivo premiere iPad app has been released. 

I am very happy with my Tivo S3. What are the benefits of getting the Tivo premiere over the S3? Besides being able to use the Tivo iPad app?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Carlos_E said:


> The Tivo premiere iPad app has been released.
> 
> I am very happy with my Tivo S3. What are the benefits of getting the Tivo premiere over the S3? Besides being able to use the Tivo iPad app?


I would not personally replace a good working S3 with a Premier. However, if I were looking to add another unit, I would definitely recommend the Premier.

The IPad app is very cool - I am surprised at how much bi-directional communication seems to be happening between the two units.

I hope that they do add some support for the S3 models in the future, but it does seem that they leveraged a lot of the Premier functionality in bringing this app.

Only time will tell...


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

Carlos_E said:


> The Tivo premiere iPad app has been released.
> 
> I am very happy with my Tivo S3. What are the benefits of getting the Tivo premiere over the S3? Besides being able to use the Tivo iPad app?


I made this switch (after 4+ great years with my Series 3) and am happy with the move. First, the cost of the upgrade is small. For example, if you are currently on the $12.99 per month plan, you can keep that plan and get a refurbished Premiere for $99 (https://www3.tivo.com/store/clearance-renewed-premiere.do). Plus, you may save like $5 a month on your second cable card, so the move could pay for itself in 1.5 years on that alone. There may be even better deals available online. If you have a Series 3 with lifetime, you can sell that on ebay and use your TIVO offer to a Premiere with lifetime for not too much more. Seems that just the benefits from the App, the newer box, fast transfer speeds etc. make this worth it. I personally really like the HDUI, but there is no risk in that, as you can turn it off. I was sad to lose the OLED display on my S3, but that's it.


----------



## tyheyn (Aug 14, 2002)

OK, so I've had one TiVo or another for the last ten years. (Yes, that makes me a Series 1 owner.) The fact that TiVo cuts off Series 3/HD owners FOR NO GOOD REASON from access to the iPad app underscores the company's loathsome attitude towards its customers. Wow. What a way to reward those who have supported the company through thick and thin.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

tyheyn said:


> OK, so I've had one TiVo or another for the last ten years. (Yes, that makes me a Series 1 owner.) The fact that TiVo cuts off Series 3/HD owners FOR NO GOOD REASON from access to the iPad app underscores the company's loathsome attitude towards its customers.


I'm not surprised or really bothered... They're not doing any software updates for my Series 1 anymore, and judging by this thread the great IPad app is just a glorified remote control. Now if it lets you delete things from the to-do list without multiple clicks then I'd be interested, but otherwise it's nothing to get worked up about. AFAIK the Premiere is still stuck with crappy TAs and copy protection on Time Warner systems, so it's no real improvement to me.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

tyheyn said:


> OK, so I've had one TiVo or another for the last ten years. (Yes, that makes me a Series 1 owner.) The fact that TiVo cuts off Series 3/HD owners FOR NO GOOD REASON from access to the iPad app underscores the company's loathsome attitude towards its customers. Wow. What a way to reward those who have supported the company through thick and thin.


If you want to support them thick and thin, buy a Premier.


----------



## tyheyn (Aug 14, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> If you want to support them thick and thin, buy a Premier.


Fair point--I don't want to, but you'd think they'd respect that many of their customers have done just that. You would hope that there'd be a symbiotic relationship, especially when it's a fair argument to say that the Premiere cannot properly replace an S3. (Display screen, front panel controls, etc...)


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

tyheyn said:


> Fair point--I don't want to, but you'd think they'd respect that many of their customers have done just that. You would hope that there'd be a symbiotic relationship, especially when it's a fair argument to say that the Premiere cannot properly replace an S3. (Display screen, front panel controls, etc...)


It isn't entirely fair to say that TiVo is cutting off owners of earlier TiVo devices.

I seem to recall them saying that they were looking at expanding TiVo app support to the iPhone and Android devices and including support for Series 3/Tivo HD devices. Not too shabby if they are able to do that.

I hardly blame TiVo for focusing on a large screen, high resolution device like the iPad and their latest HD DVR first though.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

tyheyn said:


> OK, so I've had one TiVo or another for the last ten years. (Yes, that makes me a Series 1 owner.) The fact that TiVo cuts off Series 3/HD owners FOR NO GOOD REASON from access to the iPad app underscores the company's loathsome attitude towards its customers. Wow. What a way to reward those who have supported the company through thick and thin.


It's appalling that Ford won't retrofit a satellite radio into their Model A's, too! I'm buying a Chevy from now on!


----------



## tyheyn (Aug 14, 2002)

orangeboy said:


> It's appalling that Ford won't retrofit a satellite radio into their Model A's, too! I'm buying a Chevy from now on!


I really hope that you realize that that's not an apples-to-apples comparison. So why go for the hyperbole?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

tyheyn said:


> I really hope that you realize that that's not an apples-to-apples comparison. So why go for the hyperbole?


No it is a good comparison. Old model needing to be retrofitted to add support for a new feature.

I could complain that my 2009 Panasonic Plasma 58V10 won't support the new Vierra Connect apps announced at CES, but that would be unreasonable since it is an old model.


----------



## wiseguy2006 (Nov 8, 2010)

It's one thing to make a feature like that available for the newest device first but another thing to leave people who just bought one of your devices brand new a year ago out in the cold.......

It COULD function just fine on series 3 tivos......would take a little work that's all......and it's a real shame that they are working this way......funny that's it's an ipad app and Apple doesn't treat customers like this...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

wiseguy2006 said:


> It's one thing to make a feature like that available for the newest device first but another thing to leave people who just bought one of your devices brand new a year ago out in the cold.......
> 
> It COULD function just fine on series 3 tivos......would take a little work that's all......and it's a real shame that they are working this way......funny that's it's an ipad app and Apple doesn't treat customers like this...


This happens with everything though. Look at my TV example. I have had this TV less than a year and it cost more than 2x the price of a lifetime TiVo.

It could also not function fine on the series 3 TiVo do to the less powerful CPU. Just look at the networking performance between the series 3 and the Premiere.

As someone who owns a Premiere, I would rather see that "little work" done on their current platform. How do you know how much or how little work is needed? Even the Premiere needed an update to make it work which means the functionality isn't already in the box. It would be a shame to see TiVo devote the manpower to an older platform, even though I have and use a TiVo HD still, while they have issues with their current platform.

People complain about the Premiere not being finished and needing work and yet people want them to dedicate time to improving and adding things to the old platform.


----------



## tyheyn (Aug 14, 2002)

Is it just me, or does it seem that some folks are either TiVo employees or drinking some Kool-Aid? What if Ford told you that they no longer supported oil changes on your 2010 Mustang (it's out of date!), so you should go get a 2011? C'mon...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Is it just me or do we seem to get a lot of one time posters lately who only complain? I wonder how many of them are Dish employees like Dave Zatz saw on his blog. 

Talk about bad comparisons. You are comparing an oil change to an iPad app? Hmm last I checked my TiVos will continue to run without an iPad app. Not sure about a Ford that doesn't get oil changes.


----------



## tyheyn (Aug 14, 2002)

OK, here's the deal: when you run a business, obviously, you want to encourage large, repeat ticket sales (see: TiVo Premiere upgrades...the fact that it seems to instill some sense of superiority in some users is another subject.).

HOWEVER, it is not in your best interest to make last year's customer to feel like a sucker, particularly when certain decisions seem to be marketing-based rather than technology-based. It has the opposite effect: customers gain a sense of mistrust with the brand and then actually will SKIP more upgrade cycles just to avoid getting "screwed"--they'll wait to upgrade until absolutely necessary.

I find myself in that camp. My S3 is perfectly functional; I won't settle for a new TiVo that doesn't have a front-panel LCD display and buttons (and no other noticeable udpates); and TiVo's decision about iPad support seems pretty arbitrary and anti-customer.

This circles back to customer loyalty--if I were a company that has been at death's door several times and have only survived due to a loyal base of users (think Apple, for comparison's sake), it makes perfect business sense to do everything I can to return the favor. But instead of a kiss on the cheek, we get a kick in the nuts.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

tyheyn said:


> ...I won't settle for a new TiVo...


Then be content with the features that are available on the model that you own.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

pmiranda said:


> AFAIK the Premiere is still stuck with crappy TAs and _copy protection on Time Warner systems_, so it's no real improvement to me.


I'm on Time Warner and haven't experienced much of an issue with copy protection. At least, not any more so than I did on my Series 3 this Premiere is meant to replace.

I am downloading a 30 minute show (in HD) right now and it's taking about 10 minutes (over wireless.)

I'm sure some Time Warner locations are worse, and it varies based on what channel or what content you're trying to download, but the few times I've wanted to download a show locally, it has worked fine. I'll occasionally see a show listed as "no copy allowed" (it's usually from a pay network) but I have more shows available for copy than not.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Once again, this is the same exact thing that has been argued on new features being added to premiere and are not promised to what has become last generation hardware. I don't expect this on my HD, but appreciate it being added to my P.

Perhaps a better analogy is to use Apple. I have a Gen 2 Touch, but it cannot take advantage of the same things as my Gen 4 Touch such as running aps in the background. Why would I expect that it could?


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Fofer said:


> I'll occasionally see a show listed as "no copy allowed" (it's usually from a pay network) but I have more shows available for copy than not.


In my part of town TWC prevents copying of all but the broadcast network channels, with perhaps a couple of exceptions. Your statement would be accurate if you only record from those channels.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Kablemodem said:


> In my part of town TWC prevents copying of all but the broadcast network channels, with perhaps a couple of exceptions. Your statement would be accurate if you only record from those channels.


Gotcha. But the S3, the TiVoHD and the Premiere would all deal with such (annoying) restriction the same. It's essentially not in TiVo's hands to "fix" so much as it is TWC's fault for setting the copyright flag in the first place. In the context of this thread, that's an important distinction.


----------



## wiseguy2006 (Nov 8, 2010)

All this may be true - but it's obvious that there is a very large number of Tivo customers that are unsatisfied with the iPad app only working with Tivo premiere. I hear this all the time from many friends who are Tivo customers. And like many people - I refuse to upgrade to a sub-par box like Tivo Premiere......with those fast moving flash-based HD Menus!! lol


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

FWIW, those HD menus (which are incomplete, far more annoying to me than the fact that they're "moving" and "flash-based") can be turned off completely via a preference. Then it's all consistent, quick, SD menus and the Premiere works fine, just as your old TiVo and just as you'd suspect.

But it also has a killer app with the iPad/Premiere combo. This distinction alone makes it a winner in my book. Hence the phrase "killer app."


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Fofer said:


> Gotcha. But the S3, the TiVoHD and the Premiere would all deal with such (annoying) restriction the same. It's essentially not in TiVo's hands to "fix" so much as it is TWC's fault for setting the copyright flag in the first place. In the context of this thread, that's an important distinction.


...and any third party device the uses cable cards (e.g. Moxi, or Windows Media Center) would have the same restrictions.


----------



## wiseguy2006 (Nov 8, 2010)

Well I disagree completely Fofer.....but I can appreciate that you're seeing the glass half full


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

Why even consider an iPad?


----------



## flyboy_421 (Feb 7, 2011)

I too am a long established original series 1 owner who now had the series 3 and am quite pissed that they didn't extend the iPad functionality to it. 

For the "happy" premier customers, you too should be concerned. If they are as brazen about screwing us, then what will you say when version 2 of the iPad app, or whatever, requires you to have the "Premier 2". 

I suspect there's less evil in this deployment then is seen on the surface, they probably just rushed the app out the door as fast as possible to support the premier boxes. It would be nice however if they went back and did a version two that supported the rest of us.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

flyboy_421 said:


> I too am a long established original series 1 owner who now had the series 3 and am quite pissed that they didn't extend the iPad functionality to it.
> 
> For the "happy" premier customers, you too should be concerned. If they are as brazen about screwing us, then what will you say when version 2 of the iPad app, or whatever, requires you to have the "Premier 2".
> 
> I suspect there's less evil in this deployment then is seen on the surface, they probably just rushed the app out the door as fast as possible to support the premier boxes. It would be nice however if they went back and did a version two that supported the rest of us.


Maybe they will, maybe they won't. I bet your quite upset they are not consider doing it for your series 1, the nerve of TiVo for not being able to support older software on slower hardware as quickly as the new stuff.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

daveak said:


> Maybe they will, maybe they won't. I bet your quite upset they are not consider doing it for your series 1, the nerve of TiVo for not being able to support older software on slower hardware as quickly as the new stuff.


You may want to read a little more slowly before unleashing the snark...



flyboy_421 said:


> I too am a long established original series 1 owner *who now had the series 3 *and am quite pissed that they didn't extend the iPad functionality to it.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Fofer said:


> You may want to read a little more slowly before unleashing the snark...


A little better wording on my part, possibly. It wasn't clear to me that he no longer had the Series 1, though I do not think it is completely clear in his wording. I do think there is a limit on how many new features you can add to older equipment. Being a Series 3 owner, any features added after I bought the unit are a plus (usually). I would expect some future features and services to be offered by TiVo ithat will not work on my current hardware or with the current HME software, I do not think the iPad feature is one of them. _Which means I am expecting the iPad feature to work on the S3, just for clarification._

I am still upset my TV and Blu-ray player are not getting updates to run 3D programming - after all the money I paid?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Series 1, sure, out of the question.

Series 3? TiVo HD? Come on. It's not that old. And the hardware can certainly handle the IP "hooks" needed to make this work. (Heck, they could just make it work without the "timeline scrubbing" if it's that difficult. Nearly all the other remote control functionality is already available with other apps, like DVR Remote.)

And I say this as someone who just bought a Premiere.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Fofer said:


> Series 1, sure, out of the question.
> 
> Series 3? TiVo HD? Come on. It's not that old. And the hardware can certainly handle the IP "hooks" needed to make this work. (Heck, they could just make it work without the "timeline scrubbing" if it's that difficult. Nearly all the other remote control functionality is already available with other apps, like DVR Remote.)
> 
> And I say this as someone who just bought a Premiere.


Agreed, though I think it will not be so 'fully' functional. At the very least (as inferred by your comment), remote apps for control should not be impossible to implement and should be possible on other platforms as well - such as android.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Fofer said:


> Series 1, sure, out of the question.
> 
> Series 3? TiVo HD? Come on. It's not that old. And the hardware can certainly handle the IP "hooks" needed to make this work. (Heck, they could just make it work without the "timeline scrubbing" if it's that difficult. Nearly all the other remote control functionality is already available with other apps, like DVR Remote.)
> 
> And I say this as someone who just bought a Premiere.


I think the key difference is this: "lets you search, browse, discover and share without ever interrupting what you're watching." If the iPhone DVR remote is anything like the other IP based remotes, you view the menus on the TV (the exception being the NPL, which is accessible via the TiVo's internal webserver). Retrofitting iPad app functionality into the Series 3 platform could mean a major re-write of the Series 3 code. Or they could release a stripped down version of the iPad app for the Series 3 that is functionally no better than what's available today. Considering the cost and risk of a software re-write, and with it being easier to remove functionality from the existing iPad app, I imagine TiVo will go with a stripped down version that folks still won't be happy with.


----------



## flyboy_421 (Feb 7, 2011)

So in answer to the snark, no I don't have the series 1 machine anymore, it died, and I'm on my 3rd Tivo. I do think the argument that they can't add the feature to the existing devices is bunk, the certainly could, it's simply a matter of desire to do so. That being said, I'll give them some time to add the support for at least the last generation. 

This issue is not a hardware capability issue, it's a software issue.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

It's not just a "software" issue, nor is it merely a "desire" issue.

It's also a resources and priority issue. TiVo may _want_ to code it to work on Series 3 and TiVO HD units, but that doesn't mean they have the money or time or resources to get a team of engineers making it happen, before other company demands.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

flyboy_421 said:


> ...This issue is not a hardware capability issue, it's a software issue.


Are we to take it then that you're an authority on the TiVo hardware and software capabilities of the various models?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I tried that iRule app today. Wow, it's confusing. I had no idea what to do. Deleted it. Fail.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I think Series 3 owners got what they paid for. You bought exactly what Tivo advertised.

Premiere owners have been getting screwed since the release of the Premiere. We were promised an HDUI and a better overall experience.

We got an incomplete HDUI and a buggy/laggy user experience.

The iPad app is one of the few things that Tivo has done right in a long time. It actually works as advertised after a few initial bugs. I'm impressed.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I hope they see fit to release an android version soon to serve an even larger audiance. Me for one....

Heck, if they would just update the SDK the aftermarket would develop such apps for them.


----------

